# Wellness (food brand)



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been hearing a few good things about this brand of food. My little guy is currently eating Pedigree due to just always feeding the other dog in the house that food. I want something better for my guy. I want to go with Wellness but am not sure which one to pick or if I should include a bit of wet food in his diet?. He is on an allergy medication but I still am seeing symptoms of allergies (biting his feet, scratching his ears). I noticed he doesn't eat much and is often looking for food throughout the day (looking in the kitchen floor for fallin crumbs) and when he does eat, he usually has major gas. I am thinking it's the Pedigree. Anyone use Wellness with their Chi? How about wet/dry combination? Should I introduce him to wet food? I, unfortunately, have no prior knowledge of his diet with his last owner. I am also worried about buying this good product and him not liking it. Help! Suggestions. Anything. Thanks


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds like he has food allergies! My Lola has them too. I know Pidgeonsheep loves wellness and she feeds it to her chi's! I think they make a couple of simple solution formulas that are 1 protein and 1 grain source for dogs with allergies. Maybe you can try that? I personally feed Fromm grain free and it has done wonders for Lola. 

I don't know much about wet food as I have never fed it. 

Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have had my 4 on Wellness Simple, canned for 2 years and they all do awesome on it. I use the Lamb & Oatmeal. I don't feed mine dry food because none of them did well on it. You can try dry, wet, or a combo. You'll probably start noticing a big change in the allergy symptoms after a few weeks or so of changing your baby to a higher quality food. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

My Chinese crested eats wellness core ocean fish formula and does wonderfully on it. I personally think wellness is excellent and I strongly recommend it to clients. For your little one, you might want to try the original core formula. It's grain free, so it may help with the allergies. If you don't see improvement, then you could switch the fish formula in order to try a novel protein.
On another note, I am very surprised your vet didn't start with changing your pups diet before putting him on medication. Something as simple as a diet switch can work wonders for a pup with allergies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed Wellness Core also. I was feeding the chicken formula and just switched to the ocean fish. I feed Honest Kitchen in the morning nd Wellness kibble at night. Both my golden and my chi have gone very well n it! 

I wouldn't feed Pedigree. Check out dogfoodadvisor.com. Lots of info on dog food and you can sign up for their recall notifications.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx was on Wellness for a while. It is a definite step up from Pedigree!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

When I fed kibble Welness Core was the only thing Copley did sort of good on. I think they are a pretty good brand- and for sure better than Pedigree.


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

ChiChiLove said:


> My Chinese crested eats wellness core ocean fish formula and does wonderfully on it. I personally think wellness is excellent and I strongly recommend it to clients. For your little one, you might want to try the original core formula. It's grain free, so it may help with the allergies. If you don't see improvement, then you could switch the fish formula in order to try a novel protein.
> On another note, I am very surprised your vet didn't start with changing your pups diet before putting him on medication. Something as simple as a diet switch can work wonders for a pup with allergies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yeah! I was surprised too! He noticed the balding around the legs and his chest and said try this meditation and if he continues with the symptoms than its something more serious. Well before I started thinking it was serious! I tried to do a little investigating and noticed he does more of the allergy symptoms when he is done eating. So now, I am trying to change his food. If I don't see a difference then I am going back to him. Thanks for all the helpful info! 

I went and bought the small breed formula. We will see!


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all who replied here. I really appreciate it. My first time ever owning a small dog, let alone a chihuahua. You all are very helpful!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

anikalabreee said:


> Yeah! I was surprised too! He noticed the balding around the legs and his chest and said try this meditation and if he continues with the symptoms than its something more serious. Well before I started thinking it was serious! I tried to do a little investigating and noticed he does more of the allergy symptoms when he is done eating. So now, I am trying to change his food. If I don't see a difference then I am going back to him. Thanks for all the helpful info!
> 
> I went and bought the small breed formula. We will see!


Kudos to you for doing some research! Diet is such a huge part of our little chi's health. I think you will be surprised by the changes you'll see in your baby. The other bonus is, you will feed less food (and get smaller poops)! The better the quality, the smaller the amount that needs to be fed. Definitely a win-win!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina eat Wellness Core (original). I also buy Wellness Core canned dog food and mix it with the dry kibbles as a treat for them. Bella has food allergies and Wellness Core works for her. Both girls love the taste too. 

Check out this website about dog food: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sounds like he has food allergies! My Lola has them too. I know Pidgeonsheep loves wellness and she feeds it to her chi's! I think they make a couple of simple solution formulas that are 1 protein and 1 grain source for dogs with allergies. Maybe you can try that? I personally feed Fromm grain free and it has done wonders for Lola.
> 
> I don't know much about wet food as I have never fed it.
> 
> ...


someones stalkin me zorona! LOL 

yes i love love wellness! i feed reduced fat wellness core dry and a new dehydrated food as well called "I and Love and You" so i feel the iloveyou food at dinner time and the wellness i leave out for them to freefeed :laughing9:


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

When Ember was a puppy she was on Iams or something, and was tiny. As soon as we put her on Wellness, she grew like a weed, her dull coat became shiny, and she went from underdog to wonderdog! 

Though we no longer feed our dogs that food, I highly recommend it - esp. Wellness Core.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus was on Wellness for years! Then we moved from where we could get it locally, and I've been trying different foods every since lol I personally think it's a very good food. You don't need to add wet food to their diet, but you certainly can if you want to. It is easier to digest, but it is also more expensive. I've actually been considering making a trip to a store about an hour from me to grab a bigger bag and put Venus back on it, and I've been looking into the wet for our new girl as well. If you are picking it up at a store and not ordering it, I think I have an extra $2 off coupon for a bag if you want to pm me.


----------

